# How do I remove the yahoo search bar from AVG SafeSearch?



## linkin

I hate theat yahoo search bar, I use google anyway.
anyway i can remove the yahoo search bar? it seems embedded in SafeSearch after i updated AVG Internet Security to the latest version.
No options in add-ons or toolbars to remove it.


----------



## pikus

are you using Mozilla?

http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=fr&comments_parentId=368792&forumId=1

Or try this in FireFox click on “Tools -> Add-ons. Look for “AVG Security Toolbar” and click on the “Disable” button. Close the window and restart Firefox.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I think it's in the Add/Remove programs.

Once I got it removed, my Firefox functionality was still hosed.

I like the fact that I can just type "Youtube" or "Facebook" and
Firefox just goes there, without making  me chose from a search
page first. 

AVG took that away from me. 

Even after I removed the Yahoo search bar, Firefox still went to
a search page every time I typed a basic location. 

I even uninstalled Firefox and reinstalled it. AVG still had control.

I found no settings in the AVG control panel to "undo" this mess.

I uninstalled AVG, reinstalled Firefox and all was well again.


----------



## bengal85

Bodaggit23 said:


> I think it's in the Add/Remove programs.
> 
> Once I got it removed, my Firefox functionality was still hosed.
> 
> I like the fact that I can just type "Youtube" or "Facebook" and
> Firefox just goes there, without making  me chose from a search
> page first.
> 
> AVG took that away from me.
> 
> Even after I removed the Yahoo search bar, Firefox still went to
> a search page every time I typed a basic location.
> 
> I even uninstalled Firefox and reinstalled it. AVG still had control.
> 
> I found no settings in the AVG control panel to "undo" this mess.
> 
> I uninstalled AVG, reinstalled Firefox and all was well again.





No I think it should be in the AVG program preferences not the computer add or remove settings


----------



## Bodaggit23

bengal85 said:


> No I think it should be in the AVG program preferences not the computer add or remove settings



I know where it SHOULD be, but it's not. It's nowhere in the AVG settings. 

The Yahoo Search bar can be removed via Add/Remove programs.


----------



## Jamin43

i just right click my mouse over the search bar - and uncheck the AVG option.  It goes away * POOF *


----------



## Bodaggit23

Jamin43 said:


> i just right click my mouse over the search bar - and uncheck the AVG option.  It goes away * POOF *



It still hoses Firefox. The way I like it anyway.

If you're used to getting a search page, then it's fine, but I like how
Firefox just brings me directly to the page. :good:


----------



## linkin

thanks guys. i hate it how avg just installs things for you without asking. why the hell would they use yahoo anyway? lol


----------



## Bodaggit23

linkin93 said:


> thanks guys. i hate it how avg just installs things for you without asking. why the hell would they use yahoo anyway? lol



It does ask you if you want the toolbar when it installs.


----------



## Sir Travis D

Bodaggit23 said:


> It does ask you if you want the toolbar when it installs.



Does that mean that everyone who installs it reads what's being installed? I've accidentally installed dozens of toolbars built into apps, that's no excuse for them to include them.


----------



## Bodaggit23

It's no excuse for not paying attention to what you're doing either.


----------



## linkin

It didn't ask me if i wanted to install it, because i installed AVG before it had the yahoo toolbar. then it got updated and i saw an ugly toolbar in my face.


----------



## flamelynx

Open Mozilla

Type 'about:config' in the location bar. 

Press enter. 

Agree to go forward.

Type 'keyword' in at the top.

Right click 'keyword.URL'.

Click Reset to change it back to google. 

Sorted


----------



## icruiser

Don't waste your time with a company who couldn't care less about you.  Do what I did and remove AVG completely.  I'm using Panda Cloud now.  AVG isn't worth being held hostage.


----------



## linkin

Congratulations on bumping a thread from last year.

Someone please


----------

